# Can you help me with information...



## A.R.K. (Apr 16, 2003)

...on an organization that goes by the name of the International Yudo Federation, affiliated with ChungTongKwan Yudo. 

I am in no way affiliated with this Federation.   However I am on a fact finding mission so-to-speak.  I am expecting, if my initial impression is correct for negative information regarding this organization.  So don't think you'll be hurting my feelings if have information that is negative.  

I'm doing a search for a friend that doesn't have internet access who is somewhat into the Korean arts.  I am not so hopefully many of you will be able to help with information.  I am suspecting that it is yet another rank mill due to information I have gathered thus far relating to a $100 charge PER Dan for registration.  

Thank you in advance for your input and help :asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 16, 2003)

...on a small Hombu in Korea, Soule [I think] called Dong Koo Yudo Kwan.  By a man named Kang Dong Koo.  

Any information would be helpful i.e. location, size, style, website, patch or logo etc.

Again my thanks :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Marginal (Jun 23, 2003)

ARK,

For KMA related questions, the Dojang mailing list is probably your best bet. 

You can sign up through http://MartialArtsResource.com

(They have searchable archives on the MAR site itself tho.)


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 24, 2003)

Thank you.

:asian:


----------

